# Touareg V6 or V8



## SinoGTI (May 21, 2002)




----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V6 or V8 (SinoGTI)*

V10!!!


----------



## SinoGTI (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Touareg V6 or V8 (SinoGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pk! (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V6 or V8 (SinoGTI)*

I'm a noobie here








So I'm looking for some help convincing my wife we need the V8.
I did a quick search, on V6 vs V8 maybe theres a good thread I should see?.
I quick run down on the value of the 8 over the 6 would be great. She's only thinking of MPG and $. 
Or maybe you could show me the error of my ways, is the V6 enough.
pk
04 STi


_Modified by pk! at 4:03 PM 2-18-2004_


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V6 or V8 (pk!)*

V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8
V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8
V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8V8
enough said
Tell her it's safer, as it will allow you to get out of the way of run away logging trucks if the need arises







and you can get the ice cream home before it melts 
Did you listen to the V8 when you stand on it a little


----------



## SinoGTI (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Touareg V6 or V8 (pk!)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1236559 
good luck!


----------



## pk! (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks for the thread.
...besides the engine what else do you get by getting the V8(package)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (pk!)*

VW has the differences here:
http://www.vw.com/touareg/features_us.htm


----------



## pk! (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V6 or V8 (pk!)*

The mileage is not significantly different between the two. If she wants better mileage- go for the V10- you will like it even better...


----------



## BrunDog (Jan 21, 2004)

I have a V8, and admittedly I love it. But truthfully, as far as value goes, you can't beat the V6. Especially if you get a stripper. The base car is an incredible deal for the money!
-BD


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (BrunDog)*

You know, you make a good point, but if you look at what it costs to get the Audi 4.2L engine in either the A6 ($49,500 base), Allroad ($46,950 base), or A8L ($68,500 base), the Touareg V8 is an unbelievable value more so than the V6. The Touareg base V8 price is $42,640 ($4,310 less than the base Allroad) and $21,960 less than the Phaeton!!!


_Modified by bravocharlie at 3:23 PM 3-14-2004_


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (pk!)*

"...besides the engine what else do you get by getting the V8(package)"
More respect from pepper owners.


_Modified by Company T-Reg at 6:52 AM 3-15-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Company T-Reg* »_"...besides the engine what else do you get by getting the V8(package)"
More respect from pepper owners.

_Modified by Company T-Reg at 6:52 AM 3-15-2004_

NAH, they are in their own world and can't tell the difference between a V6 and V8 unless they are directly behind one.


----------



## iland (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (pk!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pk!* »_thanks for the thread.
...besides the engine what else do you get by getting the V8(package)

you get PP2 which I believe is Cricket leather, heated 12 way seats, anything else ?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (iland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iland* »_you get PP2 which I believe is Cricket leather, heated 12 way seats, anything else ?

There are other differences and they are all listed here:
http://www.vw.com/touareg/features_us.htm


----------



## ejkd (Mar 14, 2004)

V6


----------



## formular169 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V6 or V8 (Jeff from Mass)*

Hell yeah, the V8 is way quicker, the v6 is way to slow. I had to take my V8 in for service and they let me borrow a V6 and it was terrible. Very slow.


----------



## Snapper (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V6 or V8 (pk!)*

Didn't your wife drive both the v6 and v8? If so, wasn't that enough to convince her?
I guess I was more fortunate. My wife test drove both when I did, and she wanted the v8 after driving both. Fortunate for me, my wife loves good acceleration just as much as I do.


----------

